# Access - Aktualisieren der Feldliste?



## pirate man (18. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich hänge gerade an einem Problem, das ich mit Access habe.

Und zwar soll ein bestehender Bericht geändert werden.
Mein Problem dabei ist, dass zu der dafür benötigten Tabelle neue Spalten hinzugefügt wurden und ich jetzt nicht weiß wie ich diese in die "Feldliste" eintragen kann.
Die Hilfe von Access hat mir zwar gesagt, dass es eine Symbolleiste für die Feldliste geben soll (auf der es einen Button "Aktualisieren" gibt), aber ich habe leider nix gefunden.

Ich hab mich auch schon mit dem Ausdrucksgenerator gespielt ("=[tb_KL]![AngName]" - Spalte "AngName" aus Tabelle "tb_KL") - aber sobald ich dann den Bericht öffnen will kommt ein kleines Fenster, in das ich einen Parameterwert eingeben soll.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir bei meinem "Problem" helfen.

Schon mal vielen Dank


----------



## Slizzzer (19. April 2005)

Hallo!
Wenn Deine Feldliste auf einer Tabelle beruht, dann wird sie automatisch aktualisiert. Warscheinlich beruht sie aber auf einer Abfrage. In diesem Fall muß die Abfrage um die neuen Felder erweitert werden.

Öffne den Bericht in der Entwurfsansicht. Im Eigenschaftsfenster unter "Daten->Datenherkunft" kannst Du prüfen, wo die Daten herkommen und entsprechend anpassen.


----------

